# All About TAIPEI & KAOHSIUNG



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lapmo * from dchome :

Taipei 













































































































Kaohsiung


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx :cheers: Those night shots are amazing!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful photos!
Both cities are beautiful, and has a good skyline!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipei looks very beautiful hkskyline kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://freddyli.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/JonathanLeung


----------



## 西藏属于中國 (Mar 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

I went to Kaohsiung and Taipei last year, stunning places.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/kkbut/080729taipei


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> By *lapmo * from dchome :



打狗 ? It's a place name?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mussoda said:


> 打狗 ? It's a place name?


That was Kaohsiung's old name.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/rickypo/Taipei


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> That was Kaohsiung's old name.


quite interesting as a city name. 


btw, Taipei & Kaohsiung have various faces.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

taiwan is very impressive!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


by Willie Chen's 重回生活影像部落格


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung































by 319 旅行事誌


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Old kaohsiung Station

Built in1941


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *memphis * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *s063708 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/astroman-photo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/alvinleung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bookphoto * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/tasminip/taipei2008


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/miketong


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics @hkskyline; Kaohsiung its a suburb of Taipei, or neighborhood area of Taipei city?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics @hkskyline; Kaohsiung its a suburb of Taipei, or neighborhood area of Taipei city?


Kaohsiung is Taiwan's 2nd largest city and is on the south end of the island (Taipei is in the north). The two are connected by high speed rail (1 hr 40 min). They're 2 different cities.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

我好想臺北！ 我希望我年底能回來！


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/jiawang


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> Kaohsiung is Taiwan's 2nd largest city and is on the south end of the island (Taipei is in the north). The two are connected by high speed rail (1 hr 40 min). They're 2 different cities.


Thanks for the info then, are 2 different cities... O.K. kay:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very interesting places :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.martinchiu.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

wow,wow.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

good, it can seen from the pis that taipei is a attractived city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/lanec/one_night_in_taipei_vol2&page=all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/michelangelo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>


Some of the buildings of Taipei, like this one is one, are really interesting


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Some of the buildings of Taipei, like this one is one, are really interesting


It's a 5* hotel built in the traditional style. It sits on top of a hill so it looks quite prominent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei 101 HDR by *mingpig * from dchome :


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That photo its great, those fireworks are... :drool:


>





hkskyline said:


> It's a 5* hotel built in the traditional style. It sits on top of a hill so it looks quite prominent.


5 stars hotel? WOW i am impressed


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

TAIPEI


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

KAOHSIUNG


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Danshui by *KKjC_Benny * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/eddygo-travel


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *terrymas01 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taiwan currency is easy: banks exchange at the market rate, plus a small fee. TWD$30 (coins) is roughly USD$1. Stuff is relatively cheap: a can of Taiwan Beer at 7-11 is just TWD$35. with Lily at 7-11 崇光門市 – View on Path. by Drew MacKenzie .com, on Flickr


Taipei buses — cheap and frequent. Only TWD$15 per ride (~USD$0.50). with Lily at Taipei City – View on Path. by Drew MacKenzie .com, on Flickr


Dang, this memorial is huge. And an active shopping & cultural center. Unfortunately the front facade is under construction. with Lily at Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall (中正紀念堂) – View on Path. by Drew MacKenzie .com, on Flickr


Hell of a memorial to the “Father of the Nation,” in the center of Taipei. with Lily at 國父紀念館 Dr. Sun Yat Sen Memorial hall – View on Path. by Drew MacKenzie .com, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

台北、基隆都很美麗。
支持一下，希望有機會能到台灣旅遊。


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Puppets in Taipei*



Traditional Chinese puppet by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Traditional Chinese puppet by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Traditional Chinese puppet by golf9c9333, on Flickr


Traditional Chinese puppet by golf9c9333, on Flickr




*Yongkang Rd / 永康街*

永康街 by golf9c9333, on Flickr





*Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall*

中正紀念堂 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * ET2000 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lam1117* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking by balmung (王韋証), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ligards* from dcfever :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So many scooters in Taipei, Taiwan by nakajimalassie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *WilliamQ* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wingslee* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chiuho3489* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/592/5922334.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bridge of Love by joanjose.martinezc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC09811-23_stitch by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TAIWAN TAIPEI 028_130822 by Tomiy-Fu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Jason-EPL1* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *carson0107* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tinlok_106* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Oscariver* from dcfever :


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Renovation of the Grand Hotel Kaohsiung*

Source: https://udn.com/news/story/7241/3279618






















































































































































[/SIZE]


Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20180831-DSC01146-HDR by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*A Shining Future of Kaohsiung - Building Projection Show*










Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

20180925_Kaohsiung by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

taipei0396 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Infamous 'scooter waterfall' in Taipei*



Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3501986

*Photo of the Day: Scooter waterfall in Taipei*

*Cascade of scooters on Minquan West Road in Taipei's Datong District*

By Keoni Everington,Taiwan News, Staff Writer

2018/08/08 14:29












TAIPEI -- A Taiwanese-American captured this amazing photo of a tidal wave of scooters cascading down an exit ramp during rush hour in Taipei during her trip to Taiwan in July.

The photographer, Amaris Woo, a 20-year-old student, took the photo on July 30 on Minquan West Road in Taipei's Datong District. Nearly a week later, Woo posted the image on the social media site Reddit with the title "Scooter Waterfall in Taipei," soon garnering 195 upvotes and 50 comments. 

This photo illustrates the fact that more than half of Taiwan's 23 million citizens own a scooter, with 13.66 million scooters in Taiwan in 2016, according to official government data. 

Woo says that though it appears she took the photo in the middle of the street, she was actually standing on a nearby sidewalk.









Scooters stream onto Minquan West Road. (Photo by Instagram user @AmarisWoo)


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaohsiung MRT’s new Kaohsiung Station









2018-9-9 新高雄車站 Kaohsiung Station by 柏安 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei 101 by KENT FAN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

801A6754 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0648 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0650 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ahhh I just had a good lunch at Bellavita a few weeks ago.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

【2019-01-14】新北大橋日落 by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

雲端上的101 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night view of Taipei. by Liang-hung Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

... by dumbkid0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_5311 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2022-01-25 12.07.56 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei City by 威爾 劉, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FUJIFILM．日常 by Frank Hsu, on Flickr


----------

